# how long does it take for fresh eggs to go bad?



## CarenSwan (Sep 29, 2005)

Some friends gave us a dozen fresh eggs from their hens. Unfortunately, my dh left them in his office for 2 days. Are they still okay to eat? They don't smell bad or anything... What happens to eggs, do they just loose nutrients or are they actually dangerous to eat? Thanks for your input mamas!


----------



## Annabel (Jul 15, 2003)

All the supermarkets I have ever been to keep eggs on the shelf, unrefridgerated. I put them in the fridge when I buy them but I'd say most of them would have been at room temperature for more than a couple of days. I have never, ever got sick form eating eggs, even raw. That doesn't mean you won't, but that is my experience. I'd guess if they smell ok they probably are


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

If eggs straight from the chicken are unwashed, they have a protective coating that keeps them fresh without refrigeration for about five days. Even if washed, yours are probably fine if they smell okay.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

During the spring & summer, I collect eggs from my breeding chooks & write the date on them. I keep them for 10 days out of the fridge & then, if no one has gone broody, put them in the fridge & we eat them after that. No worries. I never wash our eggs at all to keep the protective coating on them. Obviously it helps to make sure the nesting area is clean as I am not overly fond of chook poo on the egg shells.

So yeah I wouldn't stress about it. They are still probably fresher than any egg you'll get from the supermarket.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

I totally agree with the PPs, the eggs should be fine. If you are still worried, though, you can do the float test. If you put a raw egg in a glass of water and it floats, it's bad. If it sinks, it's good. Strange but true.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boadicea*
I totally agree with the PPs, the eggs should be fine. If you are still worried, though, you can do the float test. If you put a raw egg in a glass of water and it floats, it's bad. If it sinks, it's good. Strange but true.









True, but not that strange.









As eggs age the whites disintegrate. The older the egg, the less egg white, the bigger the air-bubble, the more it floats.


----------

